# Blu Ray SATA or IDE?



## Rebel1970 (Nov 22, 2012)

Are all blu ray drive sata? Is it possible to find an IDE blu ray drive? I have no more sata connections on the mother board, but I have have the ide connections.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2012)

IDE is a legacy connector.

You can buy a SATA expansion card, use SATA-IDE adapter or get an external Blu-Ray drive with USB.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you happen to have a eSata connection you could use? 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-esata.htm


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2012)

You may bottlebeck Blu-ray on IDE. I would get a small PCI-E SATA card if you have some 1x PCI-E slots available.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 22, 2012)

Well obviously there are some out there, weather they're any good are not not sure. You could get a SATA controller card
http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/st...&productId=8198552921665232922#specifications

Amazon has adapters

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RK89M4/?tag=tec06d-20


----------

